# ATI Catalyst 9.5 Released



## malware (May 15, 2009)

Attention all ATI users: your Catalyst 9.5 drivers have just been released. I'm still awaiting AMD's Game website to be updated to show the info on the new Catalyst, but meanwhile direct download links with the valid new driver are working. I'll update the news as soon as some new info is available. Until then, download and enjoy the new driver release.

*DOWNLOAD*: Catalyst 9.5 for Windows XP 32-bit | Windows XP 64-bit | Windows Vista/7 32-bit | Windows Vista/7 64-bit

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Assassin48 (May 15, 2009)

DL them now!


----------



## toyo (May 15, 2009)

hihi, AMD should hire new web masters coz of their slow updates, cannot believe drivers appear first here  thx


----------



## yourma2000 (May 15, 2009)

they're not on ATI or AMDs website


----------



## xenos (May 15, 2009)

So how did you get the 9.5 drivers if they aren't on the website, malware?


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 15, 2009)

ty chief!


----------



## toyo (May 15, 2009)

they're also listed on the Catalyst section of the AMD forums


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2009)

Saddly, my ATi card isn't supported by these...


----------



## btarunr (May 15, 2009)

xenos said:


> So how did you get the 9.5 drivers if they aren't on the website, malware?



W1zzard got them, added on the downloads database.


----------



## Csokis (May 15, 2009)

yourma2000 said:


> they're not on ATI or AMDs website




32bit Vista/Win7 - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_vista32_win7_32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu.exe
64bit Vista/Win7 - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_wdm_enu.exe
32bit XP - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu.exe
64bit XP - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_xp64_dd_ccc_enu.exe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Saddly, my ATi card isn't supported by these...


 I don't support your ATI card ether.

Anyway where the release notes!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

toyo said:


> hihi, AMD should hire new web masters coz of their slow updates, cannot believe drivers appear first here  thx



That's because TPU rocks!!!!


----------



## yourma2000 (May 15, 2009)

Csokis said:


> 32bit Vista/Win7 - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_vista32_win7_32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu.exe
> 64bit Vista/Win7 - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_wdm_enu.exe
> 32bit XP - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu.exe
> 64bit XP - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_xp64_dd_ccc_enu.exe



links not working


----------



## mdm-adph (May 15, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Saddly, my ATi card isn't supported by these...



X800XL is now a bit long in the tooth.  They probably weren't releasing many fixes anymore that would apply to it, anyway.


----------



## Csokis (May 15, 2009)

yourma2000 said:


> links not working



Look at the links in the AMD forum, http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=279&threadid=113224&STARTPAGE=2&FTVAR_FORUMVIEWTMP=Linear All links working!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> X800XL is now a bit long in the tooth.  They probably weren't releasing many fixes anymore that would apply to it, anyway.



My X800 was one of the best cards I've ever owned. I mean I honestly felt a bond with it. Kinda like you do with a pair of shoes or a good truck. I feel newtekie1 pain on this one.


----------



## Baum (May 15, 2009)

x1900 aren't supported either arg


----------



## Static~Charge (May 15, 2009)

Csokis said:


> 32bit Vista/Win7 - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_vista32_win7_32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu.exe
> 64bit Vista/Win7 - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_wdm_enu.exe
> 32bit XP - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu.exe
> 64bit XP - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/9-5_xp64_dd_ccc_enu.exe



ATI doesn't allow direct-linking to their files. If you click on one of the URLs, you get ATI's "leech" page.


----------



## DaveK (May 15, 2009)

X1950 Pro support was dropped since 9.4, I don't mind that but I wish it would work in Windows 7


----------



## sweeper (May 15, 2009)

Back to the same old problems ... my card isn't supported or atleast the AGP version isn't. Doesn't even detect the card. Using Windows 7 drivers still.


----------



## yourma2000 (May 15, 2009)

they don't provide windows 7 AGP hotfixes, unless the Windows Vista hotfix is the Windows 7 hotfixes aswell


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

sweeper said:


> Back to the same old problems ... my card isn't supported or atleast the AGP version isn't. Doesn't even detect the card. Using Windows 7 drivers still.



Just go through the ATI site for drivers. You'll get the latest one for your card that they put out. And if there isn't a win7 choice just choose vista.

EDIT: I have an AGP x700pro on my other rig...not running 7...still XP but can you say "obsolete"?  I won't even dare put vista on that rig cuz it's only an athlon 800Mhz so I need to keep it XP but I got the latest driver support for it by doing what I said above.


----------



## xenos (May 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Just go through the ATI site for drivers. You'll get the latest one for your card that they put out. And if there isn't a win7 choice just choose vista.



You will only be able to use WDDM 1.0 rather than the full 1.1 support of Win7 but not really a big deal tbh.

WDDM 1.1 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Display_Driver_Model


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

xenos said:


> You will only be able to use WDDM 1.0 rather than the full 1.1 support of Win7 but not really a big deal tbh.
> 
> WDDM 1.1 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Display_Driver_Model



Exactly. WDDM 1.0 is all I need though because I'm running XP pro on that rig.


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2009)

so back on the 9.5 discussion, has anyone tried these out yet? Do they seem to perform any better than the 9.4's in Windows 7?


----------



## Braveheart (May 15, 2009)

installed over 9.3, fast, works great...haven't tested in game much yet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2009)

NEED MO INFO!

Wheres the release notes?!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My X800 was one of the best cards I've ever owned. I mean I honestly felt a bond with it. Kinda like you do with a pair of shoes or a good truck. I feel newtekie1 pain on this one.



Indeed. And my AGP x850 XT is still going strong in my old P4 rig I sold to a co-worker... 

Yeah, WTH are the RNs?


----------



## Kreij (May 15, 2009)

They better hurry with the release notes or someone is going to take a hostage or something.


----------



## wiak (May 15, 2009)

well the Vista aka 7 driver both support WDDM 1.0 and 1.1
so dosnt mater what you have, if you have 7 the driver will use WDDM 1.1, if you have vista the driver will use WDDM 1.0

someone at AMD is taking a nap before they put up release notes
http://twitter.com/CatalystMaker (might come there when it comes)


----------



## wiak (May 15, 2009)

<-|
<-|-- so many stars 
<-|


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

wiak said:


> <-|
> <-|-- so many stars
> <-|



Don't get too ex-kited (the way my daughter pronounces it ) You'll need to post 5x more to get rid of them!!! 

That last star is a Biatch! lol


----------



## TotalChaos (May 15, 2009)

From what i see the 8.612 that were posted on 5/5/2009 are the same as the driver build in the 9.5 set. I tried to install them and got a BSOD. Didnt bother to check the error log. 

The ones released on 5/5/2009 work great in Win 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## Marineborn (May 15, 2009)

im trying them out, hopefully they fix my bugged 4870x2, after i tried autotune all that would work is the hotfix 9.3....well see...heres crossing my fingers and thanks wizz


----------



## leonard_222003 (May 15, 2009)

Kreij said:


> They better hurry with the release notes or someone is going to take a hostage or something.



LOL


----------



## Marineborn (May 15, 2009)

wow...fricking sweet they fixed my 9.3 bug...human error will be happy to hear about these drivers


----------



## Valdez (May 15, 2009)

Kreij said:


> They better hurry with the release notes or someone is going to take a hostage or something.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 15, 2009)

I'll have to get back to you on that stinger, currently testing them out in XP first.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (May 15, 2009)

So are the "Vista/7" drivers actual Windows 7 WHQL or are they just the vistas, because I really don't want to do that manual install BS.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090515/hostage.jpg



 Too funny!


----------



## Polarman (May 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Too funny!



NO, it's not!

Awaiting the Site to Update. Not in a hurry.


----------



## somestranger26 (May 15, 2009)

Why is everyone so up in arms that cards prior to the 2k series are no longer part of ATI's main driver package? Your cards' drivers haven't changed in months or years, so it only makes sense that ATI removed them from the package; all you were getting was a shiny new number and some fun system restarts.



TheMailMan78 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090515/hostage.jpg



Nice, I was wondering this too.

Edit: These drivers are the same as the 9.4 Windows 7 updated ones released a week or two ago.


u2konline said:


> Yea that picture wasn't funny and the mod or admin should remove it. Peope love to play around with real life issues, and when something bad happens, they end up crying like a little bit**, someone remove that photo please.
> Those people in that photo i am pretty sure died in a horrible way, have some respect man.



I thought it was funny. Look who's the one crying "like a little bit**" now. I wonder how you can watch the news, TV, or surf the internet when there is so much genuinely offensive material out there.


----------



## human_error (May 15, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> wow...fricking sweet they fixed my 9.3 bug...human error will be happy to hear about these drivers



 Damn straight!

I was going to wait for notes to see if they mentioned the issue but if they fixed your problem i'll install these now XD - thanks for the heads-up


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 15, 2009)

Yea that picture wasn't funny and the mod or admin should remove it. Peope love to play around with real life issues, and when something bad happens, they end up crying like a little bit**, someone remove that photo please. 
Those people in that photo i am pretty sure died in a horrible way, have some respect man.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 15, 2009)

Think a few people are taking that image a little too seriously. You'll all happily play games based around [modern-day warfare] yet someone makes a slight controversial joke and people get sand in their vagina. 

Instead of whining, why not PM the poster stating your concern and try and deal with it in a mature manner.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 15, 2009)

you know what never mind lol, i am too tired to even try


----------



## DaveK (May 15, 2009)

u2konline said:


> you know what never mind lol, i am too tired to even try



Why couldn't you be too tired in your many, many annoying threads?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 15, 2009)

Anyways, on another note, can someone post their OPENGL extensions, did they increase them?
From what i can recall from 9.4, they had 134


----------



## Kreij (May 15, 2009)

Let's pull this thread back on topic ... and try to keep it there.

Anyone find the release notes yet, or have any performance issues or improvements to report?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 15, 2009)

If you want release notes, run some benches and release your own!


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Kreij.  If anyone else wants to further derail this thread they will be met with an infraction.  Consider this your warning.


----------



## Kreij (May 15, 2009)

> If you want release notes, run some benches and release your own!


I can't. Me and erocker are too busy making porridge to sell to porridge bonkers.

Anyway, lol, I'm more interested in the problems people are having, not the performace.
9.4's run very well on my rig.


----------



## alexp999 (May 16, 2009)

Dont forget as stated in the original article these drivers havent actually been released officially yet. Just someone has managed to get the driver links for them. So you cant expect all the change lists and release notes until it goes official.

Which we will be notified of in the news inbox.


----------



## toyo (May 16, 2009)

posted by Spyre, moderator of AMD forums:

"Sorry guys and gals the drivers are delayed until monday unfortunately.  If you already download the drivers manually then you wont need to re-download them on monday as far as I am aware."

So I guess no release notes today... or tomorrow etc.
Myself I didn't install them yet, I don't feel like restoring some backups later. Just wait for official release :sad:


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 16, 2009)

that's quick , they say in same news before the 9.4 will be big jump in performance and we expect still for a while


----------



## ghost101 (May 16, 2009)

http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=279&threadid=113346&enterthread=y



			
				spyre said:
			
		

> Sorry guys and gals the drivers are delayed until monday unfortunately.  If you already download the drivers manually then you wont need to re-download them on monday as far as I am aware.



AMD Forum admin said that? Whats the point of a delay if they don't change the drivers?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090515/hostage.jpg




that's funny


----------



## toyo (May 16, 2009)

maybe their www guy is sick and no one in entire AMD knows html to change the links


----------



## Cool Mike (May 16, 2009)

Loaded 9.5 earlier today. Have a 4890, no issues so far.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2009)

Anyone notice this problem?  I don't have custom skins.


----------



## wiak (May 16, 2009)

on 7 they are the same as WHQL 7 drivers from earlier this month
but on XP and Vista they are new

atleast the catalyst install manager says its installed when i tryd to install over 7 WHQL driver on 7 RC


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2009)

*Fix for missing Skins Cat 9.5*



EastCoasthandle said:


> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/8344/cccskins.jpg
> Anyone notice this problem?  I don't have custom skins.



Ok, this problem is easy to fix.  If you are experiencing this problem unpack the install files for Cat 9.4.  In other words click on 9-4_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu.exe (depending on which OS you are using).  It will unpack the install files.  

Once complete cancel the installation

Go to X:\ATI\Support\9-4_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu\Driver\CCC\Skins (or were they normally install).  
Take note that X:\ATI\Support\9-5_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu\Driver\CCC\ won't have a "Skins" sub-directory.

Click on ccc-skins.msi.  This will install the skins pack.  

Go to ...\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Skins 
and click on ccc.reg and install it in your registry

Log off your OS

Log back on your OS

Skins should be working now.


----------



## REVHEAD (May 16, 2009)

We need release notes on this??


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2009)

Release Notes:
Cat 9.5 released
there's the notes...


----------



## REVHEAD (May 16, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Release Notes:
> Cat 9.5 released
> there's the notes...



Well these arn't released, these are unofficial, ill wait for official with release notes.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2009)

REVHEAD said:


> Well these arn't released, these are unofficial, ill wait for official with release notes.


According to Spyre they are.  



> Sorry guys and gals the drivers are delayed until monday unfortunately.  *If you already download the drivers manually then you wont need to re-download them on monday as far as I am aware*.


If that changes we will find-out on Monday.  But these do give the Catalyst Version description in Graphics Software Section:





The above is Cat 9.5 beta.  Take note that there is no "Catalyst Version" information.








This is Cat 9.5 which includes Catalyst Version information.


----------



## Agent_D (May 16, 2009)

My 2d driver version is 8.01.01.899 on the 9.5's, is that correct? Or do I need to manually install it somehow.


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> so back on the 9.5 discussion, has anyone tried these out yet? Do they seem to perform any better than the 9.4's in Windows 7?



Seem  the same although i've not checked the FPS differences,  every thing is as playable as it was with the 9.4's to me.

No bugs yet though .


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2009)

Release notes:
-Some newer stuff will work better
-Some older stuff will not work better
-Some stuff older or newer may work better or worse

-Individual results may vary.


----------



## human_error (May 16, 2009)

One fix i have noted is that crossfire setups such as the x2 cards now have the gpu clock speeds set correctly on BOTH gpu's. In previous releases the 2nd gpu would be running at 3d clock speeds until you entered and exited a 3D application. I can confirm they now both load and run at 2d clock speeds when not gaming


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2009)

wdhdfgjf47sdf;sdjfhs image scaling still doesn't work


----------



## enaher (May 16, 2009)

*los 400+ on 3dmark*

lost some points in 3dmark06, mmm... the games ive tried seem the same(Mass Effect, Supremme Commander, Assasin Creed, L4D) for some reason i cant OC my card like i could before now  i get artifacts at 715/1100 ha to leave at 700/1050...


----------



## Steevo (May 16, 2009)

Installing now on a new system with a 4770, untill I get done. look at this.


http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...P-237950&page=5&cgname=OSSLPSASZZZ&rfnbr=6297




This driver/system is making my wife wait in this.........


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone know why image scaling hasn't worked for the past two driver releases, 9.4 and 9.5 on 7 don't work, but 9.4 on Vista did work. RRRRRRRR


----------



## Marineborn (May 16, 2009)

well my furmark went up 600 points


----------



## buggalugs (May 16, 2009)

These drivers were released then pulled? i dont know if i should install them


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does anyone know why image scaling hasn't worked for the past two driver releases, 9.4 and 9.5 on 7 don't work, but 9.4 on Vista did work. RRRRRRRR
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/Untitled.jpg



My image scaling works fine man. Have you done a clean install of the drivers lately using driver sweeper?

Oh and as far as anyone being offended by that image.............
The only way its coming down is if a Mod asks me to take it down.


----------



## Agent_D (May 16, 2009)

I've had numerous system freezes after installing the 9.5's, from everything to playing video's to games, on a 4870. Gonna go back to 9.4 and wait till monday to see the official release.


----------



## craigo (May 16, 2009)

I picked up a few more marks than listed in my specs in 3dmark 06, thats after reflashing both the cards to 735/980 I cleared the old ones using driver cleaner and left the 9.5's at stock settings....very happy about this..now to turn the retina scalding gamma down....done and done...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2009)

toyo said:


> maybe their www guy is sick and no one in entire AMD knows html to change the links





EastCoasthandle said:


> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/8344/cccskins.jpg
> Anyone notice this problem?  I don't have custom skins.





REVHEAD said:


> We need release notes on this??





EastCoasthandle said:


> Release Notes:
> Cat 9.5 released
> there's the notes...





erocker said:


> Release notes:
> -Some newer stuff will work better
> -Some older stuff will not work better
> -Some stuff older or newer may work better or worse
> ...


 



ShadowFold said:


> Does anyone know why image scaling hasn't worked for the past two driver releases, 9.4 and 9.5 on 7 don't work, but 9.4 on Vista did work. RRRRRRRR
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/Untitled.jpg



Win 7= As is


----------



## Perra (May 16, 2009)

Guess there's not much use installing these over the whql-release in win7 since they seem to be the same. And here i was hoping for 2 nice releases in one month instead of the regular one....
Yeah i'm an update-junkie...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2009)

^^^Take no prisoners eh?


----------



## Steevo (May 16, 2009)

Random lockups when perfroming find max with the new GPUtool. I can hit 860 stable on the core, but every time I start to find the max on memory it freaks and the driver stopps responding, with no reset. So I have to shut down.



This card as well as my 4850 seem bandwidth starved, and not much FPS is gained on core speed.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Random lockups when perfroming find max with the new GPUtool. I can hit 860 stable on the core, but every time I start to find the max on memory it freaks and the driver stopps responding, with no reset. So I have to shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> This card as well as my 4850 seem bandwidth starved, and not much FPS is gained on core speed.



Hmmm....



Agent_D said:


> I've had numerous system freezes after installing the 9.5's, from everything to playing video's to games, on a 4870. Gonna go back to 9.4 and wait till monday to see the official release.


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> wow...fricking sweet they fixed my 9.3 bug...human error will be happy to hear about these drivers



Can I ask what the 9.3 bug is?


----------



## musek (May 16, 2009)

Hi guys!

Anyone managed to get 9.5 Catalyst for Linux? 
I'm waiting for them because i want to get my 4870X2 working at full power in Ubuntu 9.04 since 9.4 and 9.3 are NOGO...

Thx in advance.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2009)

musek said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Anyone managed to get 9.5 Catalyst for Linux?
> I'm waiting for them because i want to get my 4870X2 working at full power in Ubuntu 9.04 since 9.4 and 9.3 are NOGO...
> ...



There is a 1 in 12 chance you might get an answer. I'd say "Whoa Nellie" and wait for the download final from ATI.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does anyone know why image scaling hasn't worked for the past two driver releases, 9.4 and 9.5 on 7 don't work, but 9.4 on Vista did work. RRRRRRRR
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/Untitled.jpg



It maybe disabled for now when using Win7.  Why I don't know for certain.


----------



## Marineborn (May 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Can I ask what the 9.3 bug is?



the 9.3 bug is where certain 4870x2's would only run with one gpu instead of both unless you had the legendary 9.3hotfixes, the 9.5's also made both my gpu's run so i was quite happy and i do beleive they fixed human errors problem as well seeing we had the same problem


----------



## rflair (May 16, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Random lockups when perfroming find max with the new GPUtool. I can hit 860 stable on the core, but every time I start to find the max on memory it freaks and the driver stopps responding, with no reset. So I have to shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> This card as well as my 4850 seem bandwidth starved, and not much FPS is gained on core speed.



The built in 'Auto-tune' can't be trusted to find stable overclocks, Use either ATItool for 1 hour or Furmark for 15 minutes to get a better gauge on stable overclocks.


----------



## human_error (May 16, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> the 9.3 bug is where certain 4870x2's would only run with one gpu instead of both unless you had the legendary 9.3hotfixes, the 9.5's also made both my gpu's run so i was quite happy and i do beleive they fixed human errors problem as well seeing we had the same problem



I can confirm this  They also fixed the bug where if you were using some crossfire setups like the 3870x2, 4870x2, 4850x2 then gpu 1 would be running at lower clock speeds in 2d mode (as it should) but the 2nd gpu would be running at 3d speeds creating a lot of heat for nothing until you entered and exited a 3d application - that was really annoying and im glad it's fixed as well.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 16, 2009)

Works great with HD4770 in xfire.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2009)

I'm running it ok thus far.

<< see specs.


----------



## chcytu (May 16, 2009)

Thanx but it still out of date at ati-amd sites


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2009)

chcytu said:


> Thanx but it still out of date at ati-amd sites



I get my drivers from TPU baby. They got the good stuff.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 16, 2009)

Really not impressed with this driver set - within XP _and_ Windows 7 - HDR is far too bright for me now is almost every game - desktop performance is incredibly sluggish in 7 and Far Cry 2 micro-stuttering hasn't been fixed.

Back to 9.4's for me.



SUPER WEAK!


----------



## djisas (May 16, 2009)

Oc is on par with 9.3, furmark runs up to 740/1150 on 9.4 lower oc and on 9.1 oc was 750/1150...
Scores are on the down side again, equal to 9.4 or lower, slight over 4700 compared with personal 5050 record on 9.3 with 740/1140 or around that mark...

the card, a 4850...


----------



## thraxed (May 17, 2009)

I doubt these are final, unless I'm the only one on vista 64 with out any skins to choose from.


----------



## ThorAxe (May 17, 2009)

thraxed said:


> I doubt these are final, unless I'm the only one on vista 64 with out any skins to choose from.


Skins are fine for me.

However, I did have installation issues. Setup would not detect my GPU so I had to manually install the drivers through Device Manager.


----------



## REVHEAD (May 17, 2009)

They arnt final, they were pulled due to some last minute bugs, I am guessing when they are released next week, anyone running this version will be updating again.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does anyone know why image scaling hasn't worked for the past two driver releases, 9.4 and 9.5 on 7 don't work, but 9.4 on Vista did work. RRRRRRRR
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/Untitled.jpg



its an incompatibility with your screen. it still works well here for me, so i suggest you contact ATI support.

edit: i was WRONG. in the previous WHQL mine worked fine, in this one it does not. scaling is disabled for me as well. I will also submit a report to ATI.




InnocentCriminal said:


> HDR is far too bright for me now is almost every game - desktop performance is incredibly sluggish in 7 and Far Cry 2 micro-stuttering hasn't been fixed.



I had this a few drivers back. make sure you manually update your directX9, it fixed it for me. (


----------



## ThorAxe (May 17, 2009)

REVHEAD said:


> They arnt final, they were pulled due to some last minute bugs, I am guessing when they are released next week, anyone running this version will be updating again.



"Sorry guys and gals the drivers are delayed until monday unfortunately.  If you already download the drivers manually then *you wont need to re-download them on monday as far as I am aware.*" - Game.AMD Administrator http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=279&threadid=113346&enterthread=y


----------



## rflair (May 17, 2009)

REVHEAD said:


> They arnt final, they were pulled due to some last minute bugs, I am guessing when they are released next week, anyone running this version will be updating again.



From AMD Forum Op, posted at Rage3d.



spyre said:


> As far as I am aware there will be no change in the files there are just issues with getting them posted to the website (like with the hotfix I mentioned the other day)  AMD/ATI dont like posting drivers on a Friday anyway due to not having support in place over the weekend so I was kinda surprised they were going to be posted today in the first place.
> 
> So if you already downloaded them then no need to worry.
> 
> For now the files will be removed from the server til monday to prevent people downloading them manually. (although I am sure you can find a mirror somewhere in the vastness of the internet of the files for the people who didn't get them yet)



http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?p=1335888404#post1335888404


----------



## rflair (May 17, 2009)

http://vr-zone.com/articles/catalyst-9.4-vs-catalyst-9.5-8-benchmarks-/7056.html?doc=7056


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> wdhdfgjf47sdf;sdjfhs image scaling still doesn't work



Works fine for me,  glad it does to as the screen never goes the right size else and leave's  1" black boarders around the picture.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Works fine for me,  glad it does to as the screen never goes the right size else and leave's  1" black boarders around the picture.



on THIS driver? mine stopped on this driver as well.


----------



## Majestic (May 18, 2009)

*9.5 lots of fixes*

9.5 was intended for directx10 lighting fixes and stability.
im using a 4890 and kept gettn strange lighting artifacts and distortion in dx10. 
while looking for a crysis dx10 lighting fix.. i stumbled upon the 9.5 driver.
dloaded, installed and lighting back to normal with improved fps in crysis. after installing i was able to run crysis warhead without crahsing once in dx10, while crashing numerous times running 9.4.

they are legit and WHQL certified, digital signature by a ATI.

*And does anybody know how to enable/disable HDR ? *
thnx in advance


----------



## xenos (May 18, 2009)

ATI just forgot to release this months driver officially then?

Still not on their site 3 days later lols...


----------



## DRDNA (May 18, 2009)

xenos said:


> ATI just forgot to release this months driver officially then?
> 
> Still not on their site 3 days later lols...



I don't think they forgot ....I think they found a major issue with the 9.5's they planed on releasing.


----------



## Marineborn (May 18, 2009)

works perfect for me, im keeping em


----------



## rflair (May 18, 2009)

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?p=1335890612#post1335890612

Tomorrow.  Holiday in Toronto today.


----------



## xenos (May 18, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> I don't think they forgot ....I think they found a major issue with the 9.5's they planed on releasing.



Anybody know what this might be?


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 18, 2009)

BTW I wouldn't use these drivers if you have a 4850:

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/2764/ati_catalyst_9_5_vista_driver_analysis/index.html


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2009)

that would indeed suck for 4850 owners.
I want release notes


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2009)

That's probably why they pulled them


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That's probably why they pulled them



it was quoted they were pulled because it was released on a weekend, and they like to do weekday releases. its been 2 days of the weekend + one holiday where ATI is located, so they should be released today. and i bet you one e-cookie they dont change a thing.


----------



## djisas (May 19, 2009)

the only test i did on my 4850 furmark has lower score, my best is 5k and i get 4.7k...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 19, 2009)

Meh. I lost two points in 3D06. I just checked AMD and the 9.5 drivers are there but still no release notes.


----------



## welly321 (May 19, 2009)

*Fix MSi 4800 issues*

9.5 Fixes the locked clock speed issue plaguing MSi 48x0 cards . Using 9.2 , 9.3 , or 9.4, and an msi card, overclocking would not work. If you used CCC your computer would hang and if you used rivatuner it would let you move the slider but GPU-z didnt report any difference on the sensor tab. This issue was fixed with 9.5 drivers!


----------



## DRDNA (May 19, 2009)

Not much of an update these 9.5's and in most cases a loss of some performance.:shadedshu


----------



## musek (May 19, 2009)

Catalyst 9.5 finally are official. 
Too bad Ubuntu still isn't working for me. :/


----------

